# states visited



## cement (Aug 18, 2009)

creat a map

there was a thread a while back, but I just found this map site. here's mine:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

That r0xx0rz!!1!

As for the US, it's mostly the southeast I haven't been to. Getting to ND will be a real pain I bet. I added the Yukon to my Canada list this summer, and am planning to add the rest of the maritime provinces next summer. Probably ain't gettin' to Nunavut anytime soon.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 18, 2009)

Mine is kinda disappointing.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 18, 2009)

hmmmm...

...it seems I prefer warm weather


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 18, 2009)

So far, this thread further solidifies my belief that there is no such state as North Dakota. I've met one person who claims to have been there, but I'm sure she's a liar.

My places, yo.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 18, 2009)

This applies to states where I have actually spent the night, not just driven through.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 18, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> So far, this thread further solidifies my belief that there is no such state as North Dakota. I've met one person who claims to have been there, but I'm sure she's a liar.


A flying buddy of mine went through the UND aviation program. He's flying commuter jets these days.

Here's mine:


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 18, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> This applies to states where I have actually spent the night, not just driven through.


I assumed that to be the minimum criteria.

None of this "I had a layover, once."


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 18, 2009)

Driven through several more, but these are the ones I've spent the night in.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 18, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> This applies to states where I have actually spent the night, not just driven through.






jmbeck said:


> I assumed that to be the minimum criteria. None of this "I had a layover, once."


What about "I slept in the car while my wife was driving." ?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## Supe (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 18, 2009)

I know, pretty sad....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

^You need to get out more!

All I need is a strategically placed roadtrip around the southeast and I could pick up 5-6 more.

I would have been off to WA tomorrow if I had a little more fun money left in the tank this summer.


----------



## jmbeck (Aug 18, 2009)

For the (many) ones of you that haven't visited Mississippi, let me suggest Biloxi. It's our best chance for you to have a positive attitude toward the state. If you're a camper, JP Coleman State park in NE MS. Please don't visit Jackson.

That is all.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 18, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> For the (many) ones of you that haven't visited Mississippi, let me suggest Biloxi.


Y'all got paved roads over to Biloxi? :joke:

and great white north (east actually), courtesy of Detroit tunnel


----------



## csb (Aug 18, 2009)

It would appear I haven't give the south much thought in my travels...

I've also been to everything east of and including Ontario, eh


----------



## ktulu (Aug 18, 2009)

here's mine:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 18, 2009)

I think its interesting how many places many of us 20 and 30 somethings have been to. Compare that with our parents' generation. My Mom (lifelong New Yorker) had never been west of Buffalo, NY until a few months shy of her 60th birthday. And that was only because I was getting married in WY as opposed to a spontaneous vacation.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 18, 2009)

Once again, someone out there has forgotten the territories.... :angry:

I could also add Guam, American Samoa, and the Northern Mariana Islands.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 18, 2009)

Dleg said:


> Once again, someone out there has forgotten the territories.... :angry:
> I could also add Guam, American Samoa, and the Northern Mariana Islands.


Qwitcher bitchin', Island Boy!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 18, 2009)

I need to get out more.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 18, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> View attachment 2771
> 
> I need to get out more.



All that matters is that you've been to Vegas!

:beerchug:


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2009)

I see I need to get out more as well, though I will be making it to Louisiana/Florida in September, Vegas in October, and Washington, Oregon, and Colorado in the spring!! 

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 19, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> All that matters is that you've been to Vegas!
> :beerchug:


multiple times


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been to the airport there and that's about as much of it as I want to see I think.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm need to do some middle america traveling.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2009)

What you need to do is find one of those cross country interstates and just drive it basically end to end. I've done that with I-90, and about half or 2/3 of I-80. You ring up states real quick that way.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 19, 2009)

^ I think the criteria is actually spent time in, not just driven thru - definitely would make a sig diff for majority of posters here


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't count if I cut through 12 miles of some state or had a layover at some airport.

I count it if I drive across the whole state, stop for lunch, see some attractions, basically spend the day there.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 19, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> I've been to the airport there and that's about as much of it as I want to see I think.


I won $200 playing the quarter slots in that airport during a layover coming back from LA. That's the only time I left Vegas with more money than I came with.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 19, 2009)

^I'm not a gambler so it loses a little of the luster for me.


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2009)

I just noticed that I left North Carolina off of my map. Kind of funny, seeing as I live there.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 19, 2009)

Supe said:


> I just noticed that I left North Carolina off of my map. Kind of funny, seeing as I live there.



What is a ninjaneer?


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2009)

ElCid03 said:


> What is a ninjaneer?



A combination of Ninja and Engineer of course!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ^I'm not a gambler so it loses a little of the luster for me.


You REALLY need to see what else the town has to offer.........

it's not about gambling. that's just the excuse


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 20, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> So far, this thread further solidifies my belief that there is no such state as North Dakota. I've met one person who claims to have been there, but I'm sure she's a liar.


CSB has been to North Dakota (although the only one on EB.com to admit it), is she a liar too?

Unless North Dakota is really that special kind of place you go when you get just the right kind of drunk...



DVINNY said:


> You REALLY need to see what else the town has to offer.........
> 
> it's not about gambling.  that's just the excuse


Agreed. When I'm hidden away in the poker rooms, my wife manages to lose money just about as quickly in the shops, at the various shows (Cirque shows are awesome), and she always seems to come back with 1 more tattoo...


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2009)

I sense a Venn diagram coming up about North Dakota and liars. Our current child care provider was born and raised in North Dakota, as well as several people I work with went to UND. It's really one of those states that we could sacrifice to Canada if they needed some land to hold all the hollywood celebrities who say they are moving to Canada is so and so is elected.


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 20, 2009)

And here's mine....pitiful, and I think so far I may be the oldest to post????

I look like I toured with the confederacy, then heard about Vegas and went gambling a few times....


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2009)

How old are you?!

Just kidding...that made me laugh.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2009)

csb said:


> I sense a Venn diagram coming up about North Dakota and liars. Our current child care provider was born and raised in North Dakota, as well as several people I work with went to UND. It's really one of those states that we could sacrifice to Canada if they needed some land to hold all the hollywood celebrities who say they are moving to Canada is so and so is elected.


I fooled around with a girl from ND once. Does that count? :dunno:


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2009)

That may count as being "in" North Dakota.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2009)

She did show me her 'peace garden.'


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 20, 2009)

jregieng said:


> I see I need to get out more as well, though I will be making it to Louisiana/Florida in September, Vegas in October, and Washington, Oregon, and Colorado in the spring!!
> JR


Washington and Oregon are real hit or miss with the weather in the spring, especially the coast and mountains. The early Fall is usually the best time to visit, but you will be here in the prime of river running season!


----------



## tymr (Aug 23, 2009)

csb said:


> I sense a Venn diagram coming up about North Dakota and liars. Our current child care provider was born and raised in North Dakota, as well as several people I work with went to UND. It's really one of those states that we could sacrifice to Canada if they needed some land to hold all the hollywood celebrities who say they are moving to Canada is so and so is elected.


Our claim-to-fame during the cold war was if ND seceded from the Union, it would be the third nation in the world with the most nukes. I guess MT would have been fourth. NDSU is the engineering school of choice in ND. UND gets dogged on for being an inferior engineering school. The two schools have a huge rivalry.


----------

